# [ 2006 ] HGVC Deed Change



## kdorward (Dec 21, 2005)

We recently bought a HGVC timeshare this year.   We got me and my husband's name on the title/deed.    I was wondering how hard and expansive would it be to get my two daughters names added to it as owners.    They are 21.    With HGVC they have to be an owner to be able to use the open season rates.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 21, 2005)

You could have TTT from Tug do it for you. I think he charges $75 or so, the it has to be re-recorded with the county. Then sent to Hilton.

I did this about 2 years ago with my HGVC. I believe HGVC charges $100 or $150 to add the names.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Kathy,
     You can go to http://www.myflorida.com and find out where to FedEx a new deed to (as well as recording costs). If your orriginal documents were emailed, just add your children's names to the deed and list your husband and you as grantors and the 4 of you as Grantees.  Recording fees are nominal.


----------



## Cappy (Jan 2, 2006)

*I don't know how to do this Seth??*

I tried to find anything on that site about timeshares   but no luck!!


----------



## lawgs (Jan 14, 2006)

calidave

who is TTT,  we are interested in adding a name to our DVC warranty deed....

it is just a straight forward name addition....no money changing hands...

thanks in advance

lawgs


----------



## somerville (Jan 15, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> who is TTT,  we are interested in adding a name to our DVC warranty deed....
> 
> lawgs


http://www.timetraveltraders.com/


----------



## lawgs (Jan 16, 2006)

sommerville

thanks for the prompt reply

lawgs


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 16, 2006)

Cappy said:
			
		

> I tried to find anything on that site about timeshares   but no luck!!


http://www.ocgov.com/recorder/fictbsn.htm
Sorry, just noticed your posting


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

CaliDave said:


> You could have TTT from Tug do it for you. I think he charges $75 or so, the it has to be re-recorded with the county. Then sent to Hilton.
> 
> I did this about 2 years ago with my HGVC. I believe HGVC charges $100 or $150 to add the names.



Hi CaliDave, 

Not sure if you are still monitoring this email / bbs, but would you please share with me if you were able to add names and cost you only $150? I would greatly appreciated.  I am trying to add my wife name and they told me to go to the Chicago title company, which they charged me $650. 

Thank you, 

lake n.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

lake123 said:


> Hi CaliDave,
> 
> Not sure if you are still monitoring this email / bbs, but would you please share with me if you were able to add names and cost you only $150? I would greatly appreciated.  I am trying to add my wife name and they told me to go to the Chicago title company, which they charged me $650.
> 
> ...



You are resounding to a post from *2006* and TTT is no longer in business - he sold his business to LT Transfers.


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You are resounding to a post from *2006* and TTT is no longer in business - he sold his business to LT Transfers.



Oh, You moderate this one too.  :rofl: 

Thank you.  I think i have got the right idea now. You are helpful and provide me the info. on the other post.   You are saving me a few hundreds.  May I buy you a Starbucks coffee (Starbucks Gift code) for my token of appreciation!?  

Thank you sir!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

lake123 said:


> Oh, You moderate this one too.  :rofl:
> 
> Thank you.  I think i have got the right idea now. You are helpful and provide me the info. on the other post.   You are saving me a few hundreds.  May I buy you a Starbucks coffee (Starbucks Gift code) for my token of appreciation!?
> 
> Thank you sir!



You are most welcome!  No need - I make a huge salary here!


----------



## TheWizz (Oct 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You are most welcome!  No need - I make a huge salary here!



SOME people have ALL the luck!!!


----------

